# Can't open .rar files - installer Name param is missing



## mobilequeen (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey everybody!
I'm having a problem trying to open and extract files from a .rar file.

When I click on it I get a pop-up message that says, "Installer Name param is missing" whatever the heck that means. 

Anybody out there have a solution to my problem? I really would like to open those files!!

Thanks in advance for any help!

Kathy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and install and use the evaluation version of *RarSoft WinRAR 4.11* to extract it.

Where did you get that .rar file from, and what does it contain?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mobilequeen (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello,
That worked great! I got the file from a friend through Mediafire.com.
It contained some videos. Why do you ask?
Kathy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I had a reason for asking, but you can disregard that now.

WinRAR has resolved your issue, so you can click the "Mark Solved" button in the upper left of the webpage.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

